# Cherry wood smoked Camembert



## bhambrewer (Oct 3, 2020)

Cheese: small Aldi Camembert. Wood: cherry. Smoke: cold. Time: around 1h 15m active smoking after I got the smoke going.

Result: delicious. Annoyance that I only did one small Camembert. Decision to make sure I buy a full sized one, or full sized Brie, next time


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2020)

Interesting, I have been thinking of smoking some Brie. Maybe give it a try when the weather cools down a bit.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks good. What's that little smoke generator there? If you smoke brie you might want to keep the smoke time to a hour at the most. It really draws in the smoke. Learned that from doing fresh mozz.


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. What's that little smoke generator there? If you smoke brie you might want to keep the smoke time to a hour at the most. It really draws in the smoke. Learned that from doing fresh mozz.



The smoke generator is basically a soldering iron in a metal box. Someone more handy than I could easily make one.

My local restaurant store has a 1kg Brie. Totally buying one this week. Also going to cold smoke some salmon.


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Interesting, I have been thinking of smoking some Brie. Maybe give it a try when the weather cools down a bit.
> Al



Central Alabama, where I live, has cooled down a lot. Max temps are topping out in the low 80s / high 70s so that's why I'm playing with the slow smoker


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2020)

bhambrewer said:


> The smoke generator is basically a soldering iron in a metal box. Someone more handy than I could easily make one.
> 
> My local restaurant store has a 1kg Brie. Totally buying one this week. Also going to cold smoke some salmon.


Thanks. Interesting gadget.  Might put one together for my small grill for cold smoking.


----------

